
Now That Google Has Cloned It, What’s Next For Dropbox? - motti_s
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/24/now-that-google-has-cloned-it-whats-next-for-dropbox/
======
paulhauggis
The problem with dropbox-like companies is that there isn't really a high
barrier to entry. If Google wants to clone it, they will.

